# Largest Modern Bird...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Argentavis Magnificens...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you know that what they "think" they know about that bird's size comes from a single, damaged humerus bone?


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

wow it looks so huge. I wonder if they could be pets though


----------

